# Let's accept low rated riders...



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And quickly send them a text " due to your low rating a driver had to cancel your ride" 

Maybe some pax will realize they're being rated, and change their attitude towards us.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I never bring up the pax rating, small minded ****** bags will just try to get even.

I feel we are already starting every trip at 4 stars, why drive them to rating us a "3" ?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I like it when they are low. Gives me a reason to tell them they were a great rider and they will get their rating bump to a 5* and will help them climb.

Most cases I get the same in return.

Never mention that they will get a lower one once they leave the car. (If warranted)


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

If every passenger is expected to be picked up in a timely manner, what exactly is the point of rider ratings? Is it just so that the driver can prepare his vehicle with barf bags if the dude's a 1 or something?


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Both high rated riders and low rated riders have been ok..


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*I don't see the point why we should pickup a passenger with a rating of less than 4.5 if "we" the Uber drivers get eventually suspended if less than 4.6.*

Is this some kind of two class citizen thing ? I pick up a 4.5 pax but other than that "F*U" you obviously disappointed a few drivers already.

I recently still accept then send a text so they reconsider their attitude towards the drivers


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I like it when they are low. Gives me a reason to tell them they were a great rider and they will get their rating bump to a 5* and will help them climb.
> 
> Most cases I get the same in return.
> 
> Never mention that they will get a lower one once they leave the car. (If warranted)


I like this response. It preserves your rating quite possibly, which sounds like an important thing.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> And quickly send them a text " due to your low rating a driver had to cancel your ride"
> 
> Maybe some pax will realize they're being rated, and change their attitude towards us.


It's a great idea until one pissed off Pax forwarded your text to Uber.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Passengers can't see their rating unless they ask the driver what it is. So sending texts telling them they should look at their rating is stupid.

4.4 is my magical no ride zone. I just cancel it and never talk to them. 

Btw, harrassing a pax is child's play grow the **** up.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

So far I have picked up everyone, even one PAX with a 3.5. Could not tell they were a 3.5. One driver's experience is not necessarily the next one's.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

KEWL~!~


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> I like this response. It preserves your rating quite possibly, which sounds like an important thing.


Dangereous game. Small world. They know your car. they have seen your picture already. Next time you forget to cancel them as your riders, they will get even with you!

so respect people, and handle it professionally.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't rejected a ride because of their rating. I forget to look at it half the time. Having been a bellman/valet for 10 years, I know some people are just going be a-holes. I've learned to humor them or ignore them.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> So far I have picked up everyone, even one PAX with a 3.5. Could not tell they were a 3.5. One driver's experience is not necessarily the next one's.


You should pass this insight on to Uber about their drivers ratings and how they shouldn't have any value:
"One passenger's experience is not necessarily the next one's."


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's a great idea until one pissed off Pax forwarded your text to Uber.


Why forward? Uber sees all communications between riders and drivers. If you send a text to a rider, it goes through the Uber telecommunication system, as well as phone calls. Uber could have flags on terms and words to review.

You never know...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's a great idea until one pissed off Pax forwarded your text to Uber.


 then the jaws theme plays


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Be careful, I think uber is using Google voice so all texts are logged, I can read and listen to my texts and voicemails back to 2011.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I had my first very low rider score. It said 3.5, I accepted I was terrified what I had just done. I said oh what the hell what's the worse that can happen, am I going to die ? probably not. I need to get the experience on a low score rider. So pax was in a building, I texted them asap that I cannot get to them please come to the street and they did, a little confusion and there she was , a girl, with a suitcase ready to go to the airport, long drive. 
I have a feeling she may have confused other drivers on location and pissed them off possibly? She turned out to be real cool, no attitude, talkative. So who knows what the deal was?

I think it's a little fkd up most drivers don't pick up low scorers. She got a 5 from me. 

If your pax doesn't respond back to your text quickly or at all. Run.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I think a low rating doesn't mean that all drivers ought to reject a pax, it just means the pax has a lower chance of securing a driver who is otherwise understanding and considerate enough to accept the ride.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Both high rated riders and low rated riders have been ok..


Same here...I pick up everyone. If I think about it, I might check their rating, but I've yet to cancel anyone due to a low rating. I picked up a 3.0* lady once who was no problem at all, just a little socially awkward.

It's impossible to know why someone has a lower pax rating, especially after reading about drivers giving 1* for not tipping. "Gratuity: something given voluntarily or beyond obligation usually for some service". I understand a 4* for not tipping, but a 1*? You'd have to resort to feces flinging before you'd get a 1* from me.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> It said 3.5, I accepted I was terrified what I had just done.


Terrified? Really? Save the the drama. 


UberFrolic said:


> I think it's a little fkd up most drivers don't pick up low scorers.


Good for you. Someone has to pick up the assholes and lowlifes.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Terrified? Really? Save the the drama.
> Good for you. Someone has to pick up the assholes and lowlifes.


Didn't you read what I said ? She wasn't an asshole or lowlife.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Didn't you read what I said ? She wasn't an asshole or lowlife.


I did read what you posted.....including how terrified you were. I'm glad you were able to work through your terror and handle driving this girl. One 3.5 passenger that happened in THIS case not to be **** up.....does NOT warrant the following assumption: "I think it's a little fkd up most drivers don't pick up low scorers". Most of these customers probably earned their low ratings the old fashion way....one shitty ride after another. So yes.....I'm delighted that you have overcome your terror and are now going to pick up the assholes and lowlifes.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I did read what you posted.....including how terrified you were. I'm glad you were able to work through your terror and handle driving this girl. One 3.5 passenger that happened in THIS case not to be **** up.....does NOT warrant the following assumption: "I think it's a little fkd up most drivers don't pick up low scorers". Most of these customers probably earned their low ratings the old fashion way....one shitty ride after another. So yes.....I'm delighted that you have overcome your terror and are now going to pick up the assholes and lowlifes.


Drivers on this blog made it feel like the bubonic plague when it came to low pax score . So yes I was "terrified" in a exaggerated sense.

Thank you for your very kind and professional input.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Thank you for your very kind and professional input.


It is difficult to meet the standard you set after driving one 3.5 passenger:


UberFrolic said:


> I think it's a little fkd up most drivers don't pick up low scorers.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

wow, everyone just chill! look what these ratings have done to you guys! uber should be glad that drivers are now head butting each other instead of the blaming the company itself..

oh what the heck, nevermind.. fight fight fight!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberOne said:


> wow, everyone just chill! look what these ratings have done to you guys! uber should be glad that drivers are now head butting each other instead of the blaming the company itself..
> 
> oh what the heck, nevermind.. fight fight fight!


It's all a means of social control. Just like the military rankings in Nazi Germany.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

you must have taken an advanced course in metaphor making!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

It was my major in college.


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

As rare as fares sometimes are, it would be a luxury to screen riders based on rating but not worth making less money over it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BuddyGoodness said:


> As rare as fares sometimes are, it would be a luxury to screen riders based on rating but not worth making less money over it.


That's in your market, No shortage of fares in LA.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

I once picked up this 5* rated pax. She was late for work and wanted me to run stop signs and make right turns without stopping as well as speed. I hear remarks like, "did you get your license yesterday??? You must be new to this!" Started cursing at me for ignoring her. Longest 5 min ride ever. Rated her a 1* and emailed Uber about her behavior. They said they would disregard any bad rating she gave me.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

I think every ping should show how many rides the pax took with Uber. Something like: 4.8*,23 rides or <10 rides. Then maybe a 3* with 1 ride pax may not sound so bad to pick up.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

mt1126 said:


> I think every ping should show how many rides the pax took with Uber. Something like: 4.8*,23 rides or <10 rides. Then maybe a 3* with 1 ride pax may not sound so bad to pick up.


Not a bad idea, but Uber is more interested in providing less information rather than more to its partners. Wouldn't want us to be so knowledgeable that we might actually become discerning in who we choose to pick up.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Btw, harrassing a pax is child's play grow the **** up.


Agreed, pick them up or don't, no need to go beyond that.

I tend to pick up anyone, but, knowing they might be troublesome, I'm far more likely to cancel for minor issues, like a missed pin or >5 a minute wait, with a low rated passenger.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> So far I have picked up everyone, even one PAX with a 3.5. Could not tell they were a 3.5. One driver's experience is not necessarily the next one's.


I can, no tip.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

mt1126 said:


> I think every ping should show how many rides the pax took with Uber. Something like: 4.8*,23 rides or <10 rides. Then maybe a 3* with 1 ride pax may not sound so bad to pick up.


I like that.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

They said they would disregard any bad rating she gave me.[/QUOTE]

Really...


----------

